# '58 Omega - Finally Back From The Menders!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I bought this a couple of months ago from Mark 'Sparky' as a fixer upper.

I'm sure he wouldn't argue when I say it was on its last legs! Dial pitted almost beyond repair and gaining close to 20mins per hour!

I sent it to my mate at Time Repairs and it came back looking like this:




























Just a thing of beauty!

The movement is clean as a whistle and keeping damn near perfect time, the dial has been over to a restoration specialist in Italy and come back immaculate, and the case is polished and looking flawless! :good:

Only complaint now is the strap. While it is a genuine Omega piece its had a bit of damage where a previous owner has added another hole (with a hammer and chisel by the looks of things) 

The work didn't come cheap, but the watch was a great price in the first place, and after doing a bit of digging I am led to believe that 1958 was the year Omega stopped using British made Dennison steel cases, opting to move case production back to Switzerland along with the movements.

Not much, but it does make this a bit of a landmark watch... One of the last British made Omega watches!

Hope it meets the forums approval.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a nice one. I have two Dennison cased Omegas but they are both gold. I believe A L Dennison ceased operations in Feb 1967 - My Constellation is hallmarked 1965 with a 1966 cal 561 movement and my T17 is hallmarked 1935. Both have fabulous (in my opinion) looks.

Constellation 168.5004










T-17










By the way, where are Time Repairs?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Lovely job,really nice dial work,

its certainly not on its last legs now Kev,always takes ages to get a restored watch back,but well worth it,just look at the results!

What a beauty! :yes2:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Aroma, that T17 is just stunning! I turned down one of those not long ago 'coz they wear so small, but I do regret it now. I'd love one in my collection, but reluctant to buy something I know I won't wear.

Pity about Dennison, I had it from a pretty good source that 1958 is when they shifted case production back to Europe, but hey-ho.

Alas, this is another watch that'll be up for the chop in coming months (honeymoon fund  )

Still, I'll be getting a whole lot of wear out of it in the mean-time!

But if anyone fancies this drop me a PM. 1958, birthyear watch for a 52 year old perhaps? lol.

It may or may not find its way to the sale section. I wouldn't be devastated to hang on to it... 

Worth the 2 month wait to get it back in my opinion.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Aroma, that T17 is just stunning! I turned down one of those not long ago 'coz they wear so small, but I do regret it now. I'd love one in my collection, but reluctant to buy something I know I won't wear.
> 
> ...


pm me when you are thinking of parting


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Kevkojak

I could be interested too - depending on funds at the time of course so PM me when ready.

As for Dennison - they may well have ceased Steel case production when you say but they definitely produced Gold cases up until 1967 as I've seen a pocket watch from then (yes they were still making pocket watches virtually identical externally to those made in the early part of the century).

*Where is Time Repairs*? I'd love to know as I have had difficulty getting a 1949 Seamaster rebuilt - it would be good to have an alternative

Cheers


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'm reluctant to plug them too much Aroma, as our host and a couple of our fine members offer a repair service too.

However, they have done some tremendous work for me in the past, particularly on vintage watches, so just google the name and you should get a hit or two. They're in the Manchester area. Can't PM as you don't have 50 posts yet, but google should put you in the right direction.

As for the watch - I think its already sold at the end of the month!

In the last few weeks I've had my pride and joy Omega Dynamic and a rare gold Omega Seamaster bumper up in the sale section with no joy, both ended up on e.bay.

I put a picture of a fairly classic 50's steel mechanical in the vintage section and suddenly everyone wants it!

Typical.... 

Mind you, they were both fixer-upper's, this is pristine.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> I'm reluctant to plug them too much Aroma, as our host and a couple of our fine members offer a repair service too.
> 
> However, they have done some tremendous work for me in the past, particularly on vintage watches, so just google the name and you should get a hit or two. They're in the Manchester area. Can't PM as you don't have 50 posts yet, but google should put you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I would have been interested in the Gold Bumper but unfortunately I just don't have the required number of posts and so I had to watch it go - very frustrating


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a '63 in a 9ct Dennison case, so they were still in use at that time...


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> I bought this a couple of months ago from Mark 'Sparky' as a fixer upper.
> 
> I'm sure he wouldn't argue when I say it was on its last legs! Dial pitted almost beyond repair and gaining close to 20mins per hour!
> 
> ...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mine mine mine


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> mine mine mine


 :crybaby:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Kevkojak,

I have a similar Omega that needs the hands and dial re-finishing.

I was wondering how much it would cost? PM me if you wish.

So yours got through the Italian 'one-for-you-one-for-me' Customs policy then?  (according to Kutusov that is :hypocrite: )


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

aroma said:


>


How cool is that?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Very it wears very well and I have to say kev's pictures do not do this watch justice


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Was the dial repainted?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

chrisx74 said:


> Was the dial repainted?


No idea but it looks bloody great I had it on on friday all day


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

chrisx74 said:


> Was the dial repainted?


Nope, just stripped down and cleaned. Full artisan's refurbishment, not just a re-paint.

I miss it!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

??

Did I miss something?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Lol, hadn't realised it was him who'd asked....

Gone now, and nearly forgotten.


----------



## wruk (Oct 24, 2010)

Great refurb there Kevkojak. Can you tell me where you sent the watch? I have a few dials I need bringing back to life.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

wruk said:


> Great refurb there Kevkojak. Can you tell me where you sent the watch? I have a few dials I need bringing back to life.


I sent the watch to Time Repairs in Bury, but the dial isn't done there, its sent away.

If all you want is a dial resto I'd recommend finding a specialist - it doesn't come cheap when lumped in with a service etc.


----------

